# Gitzo Center Column Jammed



## funkxjyoo (Apr 1, 2013)

Has anybody experienced with the issue of center column getting jammed? I recently purchased Gitzo 2541 and in my first use, I guess I tightened the center column knob too tight that it wouldn't twist anymore to make it loose. Any advices? 

Thanks!


----------



## ksuweh (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear that! I have recently had the same trouble, but with a Sirui tripod. I wrote the manufacturer an email & didn't get any response. Since the 6 year warranty was essentially worthless (because I didn't get a response) I bought a new Gitzo GT3541L. Hopefully I don't have any trouble with its center column as well. I'm sure that with a Gitzo you won't have any trouble with them responding back to you. I hope you get it fixed one way or another!


----------



## longtallkarl (Apr 3, 2013)

we have a lot of gitzo's where i work, and they do get jammed sometimes. it's one of the few times that i usually just apply more force - rarely do i recommend that when fixing photo equip. but you could also try heating the center column knob with a hair dryer for a few minutes, and it might expand enough to loosen up a bit. good luck!


----------



## RGF (Apr 5, 2013)

longtallkarl said:


> we have a lot of gitzo's where i work, and they do get jammed sometimes. it's one of the few times that i usually just apply more force - rarely do i recommend that when fixing photo equip. but you could also try heating the center column knob with a hair dryer for a few minutes, and it might expand enough to loosen up a bit. good luck!



Not sure if heating will work (the tightening ring expanding more than cf column) or of cooling would be better. If the hair dryer does work, try putting the center plate and column inside a freezer


----------

